# 2 red bellys in 55g



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

my ammonia wont go down it stays at o.25,i cycled my tank and then a week after the ammonia goes up just a bit i think its even less then o.25 i do 25% water changes every day with prime water treater and it just wont stay down now is there anything i can do about this without buyn better filters and spending houndreds of dollars.i have mature ornaments filter pads full of bacteria................IF I CONTINUE DOING WATER CHANGES WILL IT JUST DESAPPEAR ON ITS OWN.NITRITE 0,NITRATE 15,PLEASE I JUST WANT SOME SIMPLE TIPS IF THERE ARE ANY....







ammonia being 0.25 for about a week how will that afect my fish and will i notice it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The constant water changes are probably doing more harm then good. It's disturbing the good bacteria too much. Just leave things alone for a little bit.

What types of filters do you have on there?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Mettle said:


> The constant water changes are probably doing more harm then good. It's disturbing the good bacteria too much. Just leave things alone for a little bit.
> 
> What types of filters do you have on there?


topfin 60 and on the other side whisper 20 and if they are under low ammonia (...0.25)for about a week how much damage and what kind of damage can they sufer


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

should i lower my ph so my ammonia goes down


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

thats interesting


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

FohDatAss said:


> thats interesting


why do you say that?MY AMMONIA WENT UP TO 1.0HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP....MY FISH ARENT SHOWING ANY SIGNS OF PROBLEMS WITH THE AMMONIA SUCH AS GASPING FOR AIR,STAYIN AT THE BOTTOM WITH CLAMPED FINS...ETC.


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

> topfin 60 and on the other side whisper 20 and if they are under low ammonia (...0.25)for about a week how much damage and what kind of damage can they sufer


I think you should up your filtration dood.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

This is probably due to the lack of biological media and filtration. Those 2 filters would be fine for some small fish, but depending on the size of your P's and what you feed them it's obviously not enough to keep the amonia levels down. I would invenst in a Fluval 404 and dedicate 1 tray to just biological media. Although the tank may have been cycled P's are very dirty and will easily double the amonia load of other fish.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

LGHT said:


> This is probably due to the lack of biological media and filtration. Those 2 filters would be fine for some small fish, but depending on the size of your P's and what you feed them it's obviously not enough to keep the amonia levels down. I would invenst in a Fluval 404 and dedicate 1 tray to just biological media. Although the tank may have been cycled P's are very dirty and will easily double the amonia load of other fish.


how about 2x topfin 60 that should be ok and how much is the fluval 404


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would recommend that you invest in a filter like a emp400 or something similar. Here is a link to the emp400 available at Big Al's..
Emp400
Try checking out the classifieds, newspapers etc and try to find a good deal. Im sure if you look hard enough you will find a good used filter.

Sorry im a douche and messed up on the link...lol
Emp400


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

WillandtheHam said:


> I would recommend that you invest in a filter like a emp400 or something similar. Here is a link to the emp400 available at Big Al's..
> Emp400
> Try checking out the classifieds, newspapers etc and try to find a good deal. Im sure if you look hard enough you will find a good used filter.
> 
> ...


the emperor 400 is on sale 69.99$ at big al's till friday


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

I really like the emp400 filters a lot man, those bio wheels can hold HELLA bacteria. From reading yer post it seams you are lacking biological filtration and the emp400 will surely correct that for you. Btw if you do decide to go with this filter just fill the media baskets with bio media. I put pot scrubbies in mine but feel free to use whatever is good for you.

Check this link out...its a good read.
undefined


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Certain filters are simply designed to give you better bio filtration than others. The best for hang-on-back filters are, in my opinion, the Aquaclear series. They allow for much more media customization than others.

Any which way... what you have going probably isn't enough. Adding a cannister filter to the mix isn't a bad idea at all.


----------

